
Research engine providing deep crowdsourced information on any topic - encyk
http://encyk.com
======
HillaryBriss
I like this.

One question though: the "difference" tab on Encyk.com says _Researching
topics on Wikipedia gives only a summary of the topic rather than in-depth
varied research._

I don't understand why it says that. Wikipedia articles can be quite detailed
and lengthy and include references to sources. Encyk.com is neat, but I don't
understand how the underlying goal or mission of Encyk.com differs from that
of Wikipedia.

~~~
encyk
Hey, it's not like wikipedia as their articles are detailed sure but this is
more like a range of articles on each topic like pdfs, videos, web articles,
images etc. Maybe I should reword that to make it clearer. Also the site was
empty when you visited, you can see the activity tab some topics have started
getting user contributions now. Thanks!

